# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  U.S. Gov't. jobs in Europe

## Gary C.

Hi.
Just wondering if anyone here has ever gotten a job that took them to Europe-without being in the military.
It's what I'd like to do.
Any replies and advice appreciated.

----------


## Maciamo

How about embassy jobs ? You could also work for NATO without being in the military.

----------


## Gary C.

Hmm...never thought of either of those as options.
Thanks,I'll do some investigating.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

If you are a dual citizen and hold a E.U. passport you can work at any job in Europe (E.U. Europe).

----------


## Gary C.

How would a person go about doing this?

My only overseas travels were when I was in the U.S. Air Force,so I'm not knowledgeable about such things.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> How would a person go about doing this?
> 
> My only overseas travels were when I was in the U.S. Air Force,so I'm not knowledgeable about such things.


Qualifications for E.U. citizenship varies from country to country. Do you have a parent or grandparent that was born in a E.U. country? If so, you may qualify.

----------


## Gary C.

No,we've been in America for a LONG time.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> No,we've been in America for a LONG time.


Oh well, can' t go the dual citizen route then.

----------


## Barros Serrano

It would appear that these days with common EU citizenship, the advantage accruing to a Yank for speaking English is gone... they will more readily hire Brits for those jobs.

In Spain I used to work freelance translating lab reports for Sandoz and such companies, from Castilian into English. That was of course not a legal job, as I had only a tourist visa, and was there actually as a university student.

----------


## Gary C.

I'm thinking my best chance is going to be a job with a government connection,of some sort.
I don't see a European company hiring an American,unless it is something very technical,related to a specialty in some particular field.
The most interesting thing I've seen so far at the USA Jobs site was a spot for a maintenance supervisor that could speak German.I'm sure this would be at some military base or other facility in Germany,where they would have an American citizen as the department head,but hire all the tradesmen locally-so you'd have to be able to speak their language.
I didn't apply,because of family issues,but if something like that ever comes up again,and my situation makes it possible,I'll jump on it.
I'd really like to be able to live in Germany or the UK for a while,and have employment already in place.Following those places,anything like Denmark,Norway,France-all that would be acceptable,too.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Your best bet is through the U.S. government. Don't be surprised if your choices end up being outside the western end of Europe. Places like Poland, Romania, etc.

----------


## jgombos

Government sponsored immigration sites will sometimes enumerate the industries where they have a skills shortage. You should look to see if your skills are in short supply somewhere, and target your CV for that area. 

If you work for an American company in Europe, you will be paid in very weak currency (USD). It's better to work direct and get paid in euros.

----------


## philips

You need a visa of sorts but this involves coming in and doing the paperwork, I speak of the UK. Not sure whether you can do it by proxy, you can snoop around.

----------


## klamm

what about a job with the UN in switzerland

----------

